# Serverwechsel



## TechDoc (13. Juli 2021)

UPDATE:



TechDoc schrieb:


> Wann und wie lange unser Provider am Dienstagabend die Seite abschalten wird, werde ich hier noch genauer bekannt geben.



Unser Provider hat uns davon in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass der Serverwechsel in der Nacht von Dienstag auf Mittwoch stattfinden wird. Da wir leider keinen genaueren Zeitrahmen definieren können, haben wir beschlossen, dass wir das Anglerboard vorsorglich, heute Abend gegen 22.00 Uhr, in den Wartungsmodus setzen werden.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (14. Juli 2021)

Scheint ja wunderbar geklappt zu haben. Glückwunsch


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. Juli 2021)




----------

